

Show HN: My weekend project - ExpressionFace, record reaction images via webcam - ExpressionFace

Here is a little app I made on the weekend (last Sunday and today). It allows users to capture frames from webcam and publish them as an animated jpg. Any feedback welcome.
======
apineda
Hah this is pretty cool! Here's mine (<http://ExpressionFace.com/1e1yo16>).
Only gripe is that it's not a .gif!

~~~
ExpressionFace
Thanks, yes with .gif I was getting larger file sizes and lower quality when
converting with ImageMagick... and jpg had the lower file size for quality.

~~~
apineda
The problem remains I think.

------
benjamincburns
<http://expressionface.com/496q917> \- Terribly, terribly shocked.

------
ExpressionFace
Link: <http://expressionface.com/>

